
I got compensated by British Airways, and why it isn't enough - judlaw
https://medium.com/@helplicit/how-i-got-compensated-by-british-airways-and-why-it-isnt-enough-97d428f4bc18
======
judlaw
Sorry for the mistaken duplicate post!

